# [By Demand] Digit June 2006 DVD/CD



## FatBeing (Apr 14, 2006)

It's the anniversary issue!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 14, 2006)

1 DVD full of free games & wallpapers
1 DVD - Fedora for 64-bit
1 CD - JAVA GUI Builders, Tutorials
1 Movie CD  
And other CD/DVD - As other members suggest


----------



## reddragon (Apr 14, 2006)

all previous DIGIT pdf  ...  i have lost the 4th anniversary's CD containing the first 36 digit pdf .  so this time include all  . 

also >> *previous anniversary issue's cover photo was ( convergence issue) very very bad . this time want a hot star holding all previous digits at the cover .ok *?


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Apr 14, 2006)

Nuke Platinum


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 14, 2006)

lots of games, ebooks,pdfs of previous issues,nice quizes,etc


----------



## True Geek (Apr 14, 2006)

reddragon said:
			
		

> this time want a hot star holding all previous digits at the cover .ok [/b]?



great idea  
but not S@nia  

also some video game reviews....
and a poster inside
plus wallpapers


----------



## saketkutta (Apr 14, 2006)

I want Adobe After Effects
Free games full versions
And Publish More no. of copies coz aniversarry issue is gr8 seller and difficult to get in NEPAL


----------



## hsnayvid (Apr 14, 2006)

I want my plain copy of digit, with a surprise.

Something that I don't expect.   

Add something special for subscribers this time.


----------



## Satissh S (Apr 14, 2006)

@nimish: hope well see u'r real pic in the rogues gallery!! 
besides that i want FreeBSD 6.0 CD's PLZ.. u gave FreeBSD 5.4 on digit November 2004. 
So its time u gave it. 
Nothing more from my part.. also why not the revolution OS movie??


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 15, 2006)

Aila ! OpenSuse 10.1 dvd  .. Lemme think of more software ..


----------



## desertwind (Apr 15, 2006)

It's better Go-Open Tech show videos that Revolution OS. The whole series is available for download at *www.go-opensource.org/go_open/news/download_go_open/


----------



## agnels (Apr 15, 2006)

1 CD/DVD with full version games
All previous PDF versions of Digit


----------



## FatBeing (Apr 15, 2006)

Satissh S said:
			
		

> @nimish: hope well see u'r real pic in the rogues gallery!!



That _is_ my real pic


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 15, 2006)

DivX Create Bundle 6.2
*download.divx.com/divx/DivXCreate.exe

DivX Play Bundle 6.2
*download.divx.com/divx/DivXplay.exe


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 15, 2006)

How about SUSE Linux 10.0 DVD this time???
It is the anniversary issue & u could fullfill the demands of all those people who want SUSE Linux 10.0 (or latest).

I'll post rest of my demands when the preview of May 2006 CD/DVD is out.
Hey, btw, since u have locked May 2006 CD/DVD post, how about posting the preview of CD/DVD contents since u may have finalized the contents!!!!


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 15, 2006)

All of Gamehouse.com 

Windows Media Bonus Pack for Windows XP
*download.microsoft.com/download/winmediaplayer/BPk/XP/WXP/EN-US/WMBonusXP.exe


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 15, 2006)

reddragon said:
			
		

> all previous DIGIT pdf  ...  i have lost the 4th anniversary's CD containing the first 36 digit pdf .  so this time include all  .
> 
> also >> *previous anniversary issue's cover photo was ( convergence issue) very very bad . this time want a hot star holding all previous digits at the cover .ok *?



I completely agree.
A hot actor or a babe would suffice.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 15, 2006)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> All of Gamehouse.com
> 
> Windows Media Bonus Pack for Windows XP
> *download.microsoft.com/download/winmediaplayer/BPk/XP/WXP/EN-US/WMBonusXP.exe



What does it contain? 

And why was the other demand thread locked? final now? Ok gimme FC5 if it isnt in the may issue... else SuSe will do


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 15, 2006)

*The Scene Miniseries on piracy*
Wikipedia link:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Scene_(miniseries)

Download link :
*www.welcometothescene.com/download.php?ep=1
(All episodes not just the first episode - If possible surely else u can give them 1 by 1)

*Teh Scene - A parody of The scene*
Wikipedia Link;
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teh_Scene

Homepage:
*www.welcometotehscene.com/

*Halo Zero* (free game)


Add to that:
*
PhotoPlus 6
3DPlus 2
WebPlus 6
DrawPlus 4*
All from freeserifsoftware.com
 & 
*Pinnacle Studio 10 demo if available and Nokia PC Suite 6.8*
And Plz make a *Fast track on Mac*
(If any of this is included in May u can ofcourse leave it out)


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 15, 2006)

I want some small games. By small games i dont mean the 2D-Solitaire or Tetris type of games. I mean games that has a modest system requirements. For example games like Max Payne, RTC Wolfenstein, Medal of Honour etc had decent graphics and were still playable on a P3 machine. I want such type of games and preferably full version. Remember that most of the readers are still stuck with their old computers and many of the rest dont even have a graphics card. So I request Team Digit to kindly cater to the needs of this neglected section of the gaming society.

Secondly, I see that the last Fast Track on Linux had the last chapter missing -- the chapter where you promised to discuss about firewalls and IP filtering (See pg 173, last para). Apparently, this section was supposed to go into the Fast Track but was later removed. I guess you even have that chapter saved in the hard disk of some PC in the office. So I request you to include that in the magazine as an article on '_How to configure your firewall in Linux'_. Please.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 15, 2006)

I dont need picture of gals in front page. 

Act of war : High treason on the dvd plz


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 15, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> g_goyal2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gamehouse.com:
Lot & lots of small games.

Windows Media Bonus Pack for Windows XP. Check this out:
*www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/bonuspack/default.aspx


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok got it thanks


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 16, 2006)

But can they give a Microsoft's software on their DVD? I mean what will happen WGA?


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 16, 2006)

*FlyakiteOSX v3.5*

FlyakiteOSX is a transformation pack. It will transform the look of an ordinary Windows XP+ system to resemble the look of Mac OS X. The installer simply automates the process of replacing critical system files, setting registry tweaks, and installing extras such as cursors, sounds, visual styles, etc.

*www.osx-e.com/downloads/ --- 31MB

Will I get it???


----------



## sudipto (Apr 16, 2006)

all the previous DIGIT issues in pdf (in CD)and let me think for a while .... please dont cost the anniversary issue more than rs 200 or else i cant buy!


----------



## FatBeing (Apr 16, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> *FlyakiteOSX v3.5*
> 
> FlyakiteOSX is a transformation pack. It will transform the look of an ordinary Windows XP+ system to resemble the look of Mac OS X. The installer simply automates the process of replacing critical system files, setting registry tweaks, and installing extras such as cursors, sounds, visual styles, etc.
> 
> ...



One of our guys tried it and it caused some major problems with his PC. Which is why you probably won't get it. For your own good, you know.


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 16, 2006)

Awww.....  

All right... but thanks for the warning!


----------



## saketkutta (Apr 16, 2006)

Well why u guys always want linux??
its no good not for games
and i dont no more
well i want all free games in the entire net


----------



## Raaabo (Apr 17, 2006)

Add poll about whether to include Linux or not... and another option...

Raaabo


----------



## hsnayvid (Apr 17, 2006)

I want Digit to go wild and give me some cool stuff. 


Raaabo give some nice and surprising stuff rather than increasing the number of discs.
(Even if you plan to send 10 DVDs in June) 
 8)


----------



## Aries (Apr 17, 2006)

*Whatever you guys give with your issue please give it along with the* *INLAY CARD AND CASES*


----------



## upendra_gp (Apr 25, 2006)

My last months demands aren't yet fulfilled so here they are:-
Please give all the things mentioned here! 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/vista.htm 

Links 
*en.softonic.com/ie/42812 
*crystalxp.zerackiel.net/brico...a-inspirat.php 
*www.trucsenvrac.com/forum/vie...d.php?tid=6334 
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/18624804/ 
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/20903764/ 
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/21237264/ 
*www.tcmagazine.info/modules.p...on=show&id=413 
*www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.127.htm 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?dlid=43 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?dlid=85 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?dlid=104 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?dlid=124 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?dlid=41 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/in...p?ACT=dl&id=15 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?ACT=dl&id=3 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?ACT=dl&id=8 
*www.home.no/stass/logonui.rar 
*www.wincustomize.com/ViewSkin...3&LibID=32&u=0 
*www.joejoe.biz/joejoe/load/index.php?ACT=dl&id=7 


ALSO GIVE

WINDOWS VISTA


Sony Vegas [latest]


Nero 7

And Happy Anniversary! in advance.


----------



## maverickrohan (Apr 25, 2006)

These r generic needs, not only mine.......

Give the latest n the best Linux LIVE ISO.....

Nero 7

All the latest drivers...ATi, nVidia, VIA, Intel

Latest Essentials:
Zone Alarm
Ad Aware
Maxthon
Firefox
Opera
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.5x
MSN IM
Yahoo IM

PLease start including Trance Music.......i loved the trance ul used to give long time back.........i still listen to it..........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## varun_ag (Apr 26, 2006)

Give whatever you want, but DON'T DISCRIMINATE BETWEEN SUBSCRIBERS AND NEWS-STAND BUYERS !!!
Have a same package for both and at the same price. Don't demand extra money from subscribers this time.


----------



## go4saket (Apr 26, 2006)

Adobe Photoshop CS2
Ulead MediaStudio
Kundli 2000
WindowBlinds Themes (Lots of them...)
MyDVD 8 Premier 
Sonic ReelDVD
Sonic Scenarist


----------



## maverickrohan (Apr 27, 2006)

varun_ag said:
			
		

> Give whatever you want, but DON'T DISCRIMINATE BETWEEN SUBSCRIBERS AND NEWS-STAND BUYERS !!!
> Have a same package for both and at the same price. Don't demand extra money from subscribers this time.


 
Yeah man..........that is like totally against ur philosophy of subscribers being covered against future hikes in magazine prices & we not having to pay extra for any goodies that come along with future issues.........

That was like BAD, SAD......on your part.........


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Apr 27, 2006)

IE7 beta 2
Windows Defender
Nero 7 
Bloodshed dev C++
Macromedia Dreamweaver


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 27, 2006)

I have noticed Digit rarely gives flight simulation games. Please include this one.
Beyond Pearl Harbour: Pacific Warrior -- 54MB
*www.download.com/Beyond-Pearl-Harbor-Pacific-Warriors/3000-7454_4-10239803.html

Hunting Unlimited 3 --- 308MB
*www.scssoft.com/hu3.php

DesktopX -- 12MB
*www.download.com/DesktopX/3000-2340_4-10422614.html?tag=stardock

P.A.U.L.A.( Paolo's Artificial Intelligence Limited to Assimilation.) --- 18.3MB
*www.paoloentertainment.com/software/main.htm


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 27, 2006)

Softwares -
---------

J2SE Development Kit 5.0 Update 6 with NetBeans IDE 5.0 Bundle

J2SE(TM) Development Kit 5.0 Update 6

DivX Create Bundle 6.2
*download.divx.com/divx/DivXCreate.exe

DivX Play Bundle 6.2
*download.divx.com/divx/DivXplay.exe

Windows Media Bonus Pack for Windows XP 
*download.microsoft.com/download/winmediaplayer/BPk/XP/WXP/EN-US/WMBonusXP.exe

Online Armor 1.1.0.650
*www.tallemu.com/downloads/OnlineArmor_Win32_Setup.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nero:
-----

Nero 6.6.1.4 (or latest)
ftp://ftp4.usw.nero.com/Nero-6.6.1.4_no_yt.exe

NeroVision Express v3.1.0.25 (or latest)
ftp://ftp1.usw.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.25_no_yt.exe

InCD v4.3.23.2 (or latest)
ftp://ftp4.usw.nero.com/InCD-4.3.23.2.exe

Nero Media Player 1.4.0.35b (or latest)
ftp://ftp2.usw.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.35b.exe

Nero Burning ROM 7.2.0.3 update
ftp://ftp4.us.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.2.0.3_eng.exe

Nero 7 Help Files (or latest)
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_chm_eng.exe
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_pdf_eng.exe

Nero 6 Help Files

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Graphics:
---------

nVidia Forceware Drivers v84.21 (WinXP)
*download.nvidia.com/Windows/84.21/84.21_forceware_winxp2k_english_whql.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Soundcard:
----------

Realtek AC97 audio driver package a3.86
ftp://61.56.86.122/pc/ac97/alc650/WDM_A386.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Games -
-----

Quake 4 update patch 1.2
ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake4/win32/Quake4_1.2_full.exe

Age of Empires 3 update 1.06
*aom.zone.com/aoe3-106-english.exe

AMD64 Upgrade for Far Cry – English
*amd.filecloud.com/files/file.php?user_file_id=49673

Quake 4 Bonus Map Pack (Christmas 2005 Bonus Pack)
ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake4/win32/Quake4_Quakemas_Map_Pack.exe


----------



## maverickrohan (Apr 28, 2006)

*www.knoppix.net/

Knoppix Linux 5.0 DVD


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 28, 2006)

a dvd ddicated to suse 10.1, I think by then its stable release will be available,as for today its RC3,a dvd dedicated to games which are free and full version please and pdfs of all previous issues and some surprise dvd,however please dont make it very costly,as for last time it was Rs 200/-,for this time keep it under Rs 150/- if possible.


----------



## kayote (Apr 28, 2006)

hey, why dont u guys put the all the previous fast track editions in pdf. will be very useful for searching and also archv. it kinda gets tough to store them all and make sure they do self eliminate !!!


----------



## Chirag (Apr 28, 2006)

Lots and lots of games, video game reviews and instead of giving movie. Give Lost Season 1. Am i asking more????


----------



## roshan_aj (Apr 28, 2006)

Please include some Mac OS intel stuff, like games in Universal Binary format and some software.


----------



## sudipto (Apr 28, 2006)

i  have heard of DIGIT gave movie CD/DVD with thier previous anniversary/year end issue.So if they include some sci-fi movie or animated movie this time again it will be great!
 also some goodies(like CD case,mobile cover etc) with the name DIGIT written on it.


----------



## mario_pant (Apr 28, 2006)

FC5! 32BiT!!! ..........
PS: this min. character limit simply SUCKS!


----------



## unni (Apr 28, 2006)

Autopatcher for 2000 & XP
Windows SDK
Fedora Core 5


----------



## maverickrohan (Apr 29, 2006)

Some Movie CD/DVD, probably Sharktale or something!!!


----------



## cyberzook (Apr 29, 2006)

3 MUST gives

1. Fedora Core 5 DVD iso
2. Fifa World Cup 2006
3. Videos of Digit test center


----------



## Krish_krish (Apr 29, 2006)

please Include 
Bhartya oprn office from
*www.ildc.in/gistnew/C-DAC/Install_C-DAC_Softwares.zip

please check out
 *www.ildc.in/hindi/hdownloadhindi.htm
for more such software


----------



## AiM (Apr 29, 2006)

Please provide FC5 DVD. Most of the users don't have a DVD burner, so ISO is useless..

I'm ready to pay an extra 25 for a DVD.


----------



## MysticHalo (Apr 29, 2006)

For heaven's (and hell's) sake, do GIVE Out FedorA Core 5 Full Install (32 bit) iso in a DVD this time, as thats the most wanted piece of software and most of us dont have the calibre to download it (approx 3GB)
If thats not fine, then plz give Gentoo Linux full install which would be smaller(last time, it was only a minimal install CD)


----------



## hafees (Apr 29, 2006)

Photoimpact 11 full component downloads.
SUSE 10 DVD (bootable)


----------



## Aries (Apr 29, 2006)

No Fedora Core 5 Cd Or Dvd Please! A Couple Of Other Magazines Have Bundled It With Their May 2006 Issue Already


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 29, 2006)

Aries said:
			
		

> No Fedora Core 5 Cd Or Dvd Please! A Couple Of Other Magazines Have Bundled It With Their May 2006 Issue Already



Exactly!!
Those who want *FC5* desperately, please spend an extra Rs100 and get the *May issue of Chip*. Those who want *Suse10*, check your local newspaper stand for *Feb issue of Chip* (if they still have it). There is no need for Digit to waste 3GB for something which already given by someone else. Those 3GBs can be utilised for some other useful stuffs.

C'mon guys... if you love Linux so much, you can spend an extra 100 rupees for it and spare Digit.


----------



## maverickrohan (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah....that was smart n logical.......let digit give a movie DVD............thatl be like way too kewl........n wild.....


----------



## damnthenet (Apr 29, 2006)

A great movie dvd (not Hindi) and lots of other stuff! A game dvd if posiible!


----------



## MysticHalo (Apr 29, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Exactly!!
> Those who want *FC5* desperately, please spend an extra Rs100 and get the *May issue of Chip*. Those who want *Suse10*, check your local newspaper stand for *Feb issue of Chip* (if they still have it). There is no need for Digit to waste 3GB for something which already given by someone else. Those 3GBs can be utilised for some other useful stuffs.
> 
> C'mon guys... if you love Linux so much, you can spend an extra 100 rupees for it and spare Digit.



Mister, my advice to u would be to stop bragging here and get a break.  Why dont you get CHIP and use all the software that r in it, rather than spamming in the forums. CHIp is not available at my place.so DIGIT should give it.
another question, CHIP hasnt mentioned about the size of the Distro...so...???


----------



## FatBeing (Apr 29, 2006)

Use the poll, people! Let's not start a flamewar over the Linux distro now.


----------



## vignesh (Apr 30, 2006)

FoXDesktop a cool distro..... 

A movie would also be fun..


----------



## abracadabra (Apr 30, 2006)

i wish digit did sumthing more better as to not throw out so many freebies and stuff like that, rather it wuld be better the content provided and that ads be placed appropriately and that cramped look of articles it really sometimes sick. hope digit falls in tune of some magazines like PCWORLD PCMAGAZINE MACWORLD, at least match their quality nd content after all digit claims to be "YOUR TECHNOLOGY NAVIGATOR" aleast for the upcoming season


----------



## Tapomay (Apr 30, 2006)

1. Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 SP2. 

2. CyberLink PowerDirector 5.

3. CyberLink PowerProducer 3.

4. CyberLink PowerCinema 4.

5. Ulead DVD MovieFactory 5.

6. Ulead Photo Explorer 8.5.

7. Ulead COOL 3D™ Production Studio.

8. Pinnacle Studio 10.

9. Adobe Encore DVD 2.

10. Corel WordPerfect Office X3.

11. Some gr8 e-books & Nero 7 .chm help files.

12. A full game.


Are there any new versions of multimedia softwares released? Please include all the possible ones. Because their trial periods end so quickly and everyone needs atleast one/two of them remain alive in there system for everyday use.

A shootout on USB Pen Drives will be quite helpfull.

The forum in 'vBulletin' looks good, but miraculously sometimes it have some problems with my fav. 'Opera 9' (pages don't open) but runs quite OK in 'IE 7'.

BTW where's my previous post in this thread?


----------



## dissel (Apr 30, 2006)

No FC 5 .....coz i will get it from another mag.....
plz try to include.....Office 2007 beta [trial] which you reviewd in your April 2006 Edition...

And Windows Vista Trial .....

Thanks......


----------



## Vijay kgaon (Apr 30, 2006)

It's the 5th anniversary issue!!!!!!!!!!

1 DVD + 1 CD + 1 BOUNDS DVD + 1 movie DVD

AutoCAD 2006 (trial )

windows media player skin

winamp skin 

Style XP skin

Norton virus protection updates 

Autodesk 3ds max 8 (trial )

Microsoft Office 2007 (trial )

Windows Media Bonus Pack

Big games & small games


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 30, 2006)

MysticHalo said:
			
		

> Mister, my advice to u would be to stop bragging here and get a break. Why dont you get CHIP and use all the software that r in it, rather than spamming in the forums. CHIp is not available at my place.so DIGIT should give it.
> another question, CHIP hasnt mentioned about the size of the Distro...so...???



I aint bragging about anything. Neither I m spamming nor promoting Chip. I m just telling people where to get the required distros so that they can get it and Digit can give something else instead of repeating those.

Peace
blackpearl


----------



## gxsaurav (May 1, 2006)

Vista Beta 2 is most likely to release on WinHEC, if possible, provide that or build 5365, 1 DVD though


----------



## ameto (May 1, 2006)

Lots of ebooks please.......

and a movie dvd ..... `


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 1, 2006)

Nokia PC Suite 6.8 release 20
*nds2.nokia.com/files/support/global/phones/software/Nokia_PC_Suite_68_rel_20_eng_us_web.msi


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 2, 2006)

, I am with it_waaznt_me .. We have een shouting for the SuSE DVD for quite some time.. (about 12 mpnths) but still no sign of SuSE DVD.  Its time you gave us the best LINUX distro Open SUSE 10.1.
  Secondly, I would like a few good quality wallpapers of something never given before.. I know it sounds strange but give something cool and surprising.. Also somegood quality eBooks and some things to jazz our desktop.. Ofcourse, a good no. of full version games..


----------



## vineetind (May 2, 2006)

Please publish the article given below.It will help creating awareness and reducing Cyber Crimes and making India Cyber Secure.We have already given guest lectures and seminars in various colleges working for a noble cause check *www.telegraphindia.com/1060328/asp/jamshedpur/story_6023955.asp . By publishing this article it will lessen our job to go from one place to other and thus we could make India cyber Secure through your prestigious magazine.I hope you will support us in the noble cause..

Thanking You,

Vineet Kumar

The Article :

*Getting Cyber Secure *

Here are few simple steps on how to become cyber secure :

*1. *Test and apply latest service packs  and hotfixes. Install the latest antivirus software on your computer and never ever turn it off; install a personal firewall and spyware checker (all are available for free on the Net). 

*2. *Never download or open attachments whose source you are not certain about. Even if the source is trusted, see if the content is relevant. If not, don't open attachment. Create  another email ID which you use exclusively for subscription to sites. That will prevent spam from coming to your main ID. 

*3. *Check your credit card and bank statements carefully. Notify the bank immediately if there are unauthorized charges or debits, if you were charged more than you should have been, or if there are any other problems. Avoid checking mail or using credit card details online in cyber cafes. It is very unsafe. As a matter of fact, open an additional debit card with a limit if you do want to transact online . Banks such as HDFC have launched their services like Net Safe which is a very good  service offered by them to transact online. This way, in the worst case scenario your damages are limited.

*4. *Do not give away your residence phone number or cellphone number. Be especially careful when you are filling in contest forms, coupons, free gift vouchers, etc. More often than not these are gimmicks  to obtain your personal details. Don't believe it when they say the data will not be given to others . 

*5. *Get into the habit of destroying documentation regarding credit cards, such as receipts, bills, invoices or any documents that contain personal details. 

*6.* Never enter your personal information in a pop-up screen. When you visit a Web site, an unauthorized pop-up screen created by an identity thief could appear, with blanks for you to provide your personal information. Legitimate companies don't ask for personal information via pop-up screens. Install pop-up blocking software to avoid this type of scam.

*7. *Keep your computer secure for safe shopping and other online activities. Protect your computer with spam filters, anti-virus and anti-spyware software, and a firewall, and keep them up to date. While purchasing online, Look for signs that online purchases are secure. At the point that you are providing your payment information, the beginning of the Web site address should change from http to shttp or https, indicating that the information is being encrypted – turned into code that can only be read by the seller. Your browser may also signal that the information is secure with a symbol, such as a broken key that becomes whole or a padlock that closes. Keep documentation of your order. When you've completed the online order process, there may be a final confirmation page and/or you might receive confirmation by email. Print that information and keep it handy in case you need it later.


*8. *Read about information security breaches by subscribing to some newsletters. In the case of many  breaches, the only defense is knowledge. For instance, no technology could have prevented  the phishing attack (wherein victims got mails seemingly from legitimate banks asking  them to confirm their passwords and IDs). Be suspicious if someone contacts you unexpectedly and asks for your personal information. Identity thieves send out bogus emails about problems with consumers' accounts to lure them into providing their personal information. Legitimate companies don't operate that way.  Beware of emails offering loans or credit, even if you have credit problems. Scammers take advantage of cash-strapped consumers during the holidays to offer personal loans or credit cards for a fee upfront. These scammers simply take the money and run. 

*9. *Do not accept links or downloads from strangers even if it is tempting. There have cases where  spywares like Trojans, keyloggers etc. have been  hidden in simple picture files with JPG extensions. You never really know what is contained inside a file which looks attractive.


*10. *Use two different passwords. One for mail, work and other important access and the other  for routine proposes such as subscribing to sites, etc. But remember to switch between them when you start doing transactions after mere browsing.

*11. *Create a difficult-to-guess password by taking the first alphabet from each word of a phrase. What is a good password?  It is a password which is at least 6 characters
 long, not easily guessable, contains mixture of  uppercase and lowercase letters as well as numbers, and preferably contains special characters like $,  * %,!,* etc. Some example password :  &*Ucan't*Crack(&

*12. *Educate your children about the dangers of cyber crime. Children with their unbound curiosity and unmonitored access are the single most common victims of cyber crime apart from the enterprises. Ensure that the home PC is kept in a common place so that you can monitor what is going on.

Stay updated on Security websites like  www.nag.co.in (National Anti-Hack Group)   and      www.igniteds.net  (Global Forum of NAG)

BY :

*Vineet Kumar*
*Student of class XII (**Army* *School**, **Ranchi**)*
*National Anti-Hack Group*

*Suggestions and Feedback are welcome at contact@nag.co.in*


----------



## QuickFire (May 2, 2006)

waiting for the june anniversary issue...


----------



## sailo (May 2, 2006)

more on linux tools
Fedora Core ISO/DVD
Cakewalk Sonar 5
..................................and Less Games


----------



## Gunner (May 2, 2006)

A movie perhaps ? And also A trial version of Nero 7 if possible ?


----------



## gary4gar (May 2, 2006)

_whatever ever u include is up to u.
bu_t *pls include all tha past digit mags in pdf*


----------



## blackpearl (May 2, 2006)

Java Runtime files for linux. (LinuxRPM and LinuxAMD64 RPM .... about 15MB each)
*www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp


----------



## drsethi (May 2, 2006)

Linux Bootable DVD Mandriva/Redhat/SuSe


----------



## techdoc (May 3, 2006)

How About Pcbsd/desktopbsd??both Of Them Has Nice Reviews...


----------



## Gunner (May 3, 2006)

Yeah. I was about to suggest some essentials like the latest players - Java and Macromedia.


----------



## kayote (May 3, 2006)

Come on guys... its the ann. issue.... put in whatever has been requested by all our digitians so far!!!  (wishful thinking)


----------



## Dark Star (May 3, 2006)

Hi 
Everything should be normal except one latest fullversion game or software


----------



## aku (May 3, 2006)

attention


======== ------------ ========
======== its really imp ========
======== ------------ ========




BTW... Pls DONT provide FedoraCore5...
as because LFY will b providing a dedicated fc5 dvd this month (ie. may)
so itwil b a wast of space.
PLUS
dont provide OpenSuse 10 as LFY has already provided dat.
AGAIN.. 
PLS no Mandriva2006 as both LFY and CHIP has already provided dat...
ONE MORE TIME..
NO fc5 64 bit eithr as because da majority wont b able to use it...

SO FINALLY TEAM DIGIT... TAKE A WIZE DESCISSION AND ...  and HMM.. SURPRIZE US ALL!

(not ment 2 b read... or may b jus da opposite...
can u provide win VISTA??? <dyin 2 lay my handz on dat>... a lil adament wish)


----------



## Chirag (May 3, 2006)

All guys asking for Vista must be new members coz Raaabo has only said Microsoft is not giving permission to distribute Windows Vista trial. Same with 3D Max 8.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 4, 2006)

powerDVD 7 is out, plz provide the trial version atleast.

Also some free/Trial 3d modeling applications like Wings3D, Modo, ZBrush or XSI


----------



## Ambar (May 4, 2006)

WNT A GOOD FREE GAME !!!!!!!!!(sigh......digit does not give good free games these games these days)
ok why waste the ann issue with free games ...
u ppl cn bundle a free game cd or a DVD!!!!!!
xpectin somthin great......


----------



## bapa1967 (May 4, 2006)

Please Provide the Adobe Premiere Pro Version2.0 in your coming issue


----------



## deepak.krishnan (May 4, 2006)

Atleast this time please include autopatcher XP and 3D Studio Max 8.Also some full version games please.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 4, 2006)

Fedora Core 5 DVD or CD Please.

[QM]


----------



## Goldi (May 4, 2006)

Just by the chip magazine of May 2006 it will hav that you want


----------



## sam_1710 (May 4, 2006)

The Ultimate DEMAND!!!!

1 DVD - GAMES upto the brim!!!!
1 DVD - Themes, Wallpapers, Softwares, Applications, Mobile Stuff....etc.
1 DVD - Linux distro., and linux apps!
1CD - Extra stuff!!!!!

OR

Just 1 DVD of WINDOWS VISTA!!!!!!! hee hee hee!!!!


----------



## CT Squad (May 4, 2006)

let it be full of games 
full of softwares


----------



## appan_9590 (May 4, 2006)

I think a game cd of "Future cop L.A.P.D." should be included. I bet everyone of us will like it even if it was published way back in 1998. Awesome!!!


----------



## alekh_khanna (May 4, 2006)

hi,
plz do surprise us...but plz plz plz include :-
1) The latest autopatcher XP..
2)Nero 7 help files...
3) Windowblinds 5 themes, Iconpackager icons, desktop X themes...
anything else u want...
And BTW, Future Copp L.A.P.D would be great...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 5, 2006)

whatever you give,please add opensuse10.1 without fail.


----------



## Techinator (May 5, 2006)

3DS MAX 8

and one of the following ( coz i know both cant be given anyhow )

Fedora Core 5 (preferably DVD ISO)
SuSE latest version


----------



## soham (May 5, 2006)

3ds Max 8 can't be given as it is illegal to distribute the demo versions with magazines. however you can get the demo version from their site. Its a 129 mb download.


----------



## Techinator (May 5, 2006)

ok, thanks for the information.


----------



## ankurkingofnet (May 5, 2006)

1 Fedora Core 5 DVD
2 Normal Digit DVD
3 Freeware DVD/CD
4 Ne Movie ( like american pie etc.... he he he)

Thankx


----------



## soham (May 5, 2006)

Here's my demand (a bit late may be):

1. Please provide two movies (may be in a dual layer dvd) instead of providing a game cd. Those microsoft games suck. I think everyone would enjoy a old movie more than an old game. You can give  T3 and  MI2  or an HP movie.

2.Please provide all the previous issues of digit right from its inception. I hope it wont cost you much space.

3.Please include loads of wallpapers and other kinds of graphics.

4.May be you even give the entire forum as a special surprise.If not the entire forum then atleast the tutorial section.

Will post more if I find anything useful. Thanks in advance if you provide any of the above mentioned stuff.


----------



## maverickrohan (May 5, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> Here's my demand (a bit late may be):
> 
> 1. Please provide two movies (may be in a dual layer dvd) instead of providing a game cd. Those microsoft games suck. I think everyone would enjoy a old movie more than an old game. You can give  T3 and  MI2  or an HP movie.
> 
> ...



Yeah...i second the opinion about movies......an old movie is anyday better than an old game........like i said...goin in the lines if Ice Age...u can give Shark Tale or Toy Story or some other Animated movie...if thats eaiser for ul!!


----------



## balu_c (May 5, 2006)

Ya i do agree that games really suck please stop providing demo games and include usefull stuff and please add tools that helps for certified course like
CCNA, MCSE, RHCE.

I want some CBT tutorials for visual studio and J2EE. Please include this.


----------



## rakee (May 5, 2006)

The fedora latest ISO's, Suse........Man gimme any new major Distro ISO and stop repeating stuff as in essentials section.
Whatever me a digit patron and it still rocks.


----------



## techno_funky (May 5, 2006)

i want Charlize Theron on the cover 
thats my Humble Demand


----------



## saurabh.sauron (May 5, 2006)

All FastTracks till date on PDF.
Nero 7 Ultra
Windows Defender
Bloodshed Dev-C++
Fedora Core 5 DVD


----------



## alekh_khanna (May 6, 2006)

plz do include a movie cd.. it rocks... try any good animated movie... shark tale is good...


----------



## H.Lalnunmawia (May 6, 2006)

Plese include something educational and entertaining for the kids. I would be happy if you include the movie ICE AGE II. Thanks.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (May 6, 2006)

Fedora Core 5 DVD,and Ubuntu Dapper Drake beta 2.


----------



## Chirag (May 6, 2006)

Give me Matrix movie.Matrix Trilogy. Everyone would like it.What say guys?


----------



## MysticHalo (May 6, 2006)

chirag said:
			
		

> Give me Matrix movie.Matrix Trilogy. Everyone would like it.What say guys?



Hmmm.
My idea is, give us a CD with HL and CS(latest patch), and then organise an online tounament(hire a server)....it wud be grt....lets see who's the DIGIT GAMIn CHAMP?


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 6, 2006)

If possible can u include Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 learning edition.


----------



## kuldeep bhardwaj (May 6, 2006)

thats the right choice
i also prefer for ice age 2 : the meltdown
and i m sure no 1 will deny this deal for just 25 or 50 rs more.


----------



## kuldeep bhardwaj (May 6, 2006)

i would suggest some inclusions. 
1)digit pdf's on dvd or cd in color
2)digits testing videos(games,hardware,software accessories etc..)
3)some linux distro(fully instaalable by single iso\dvd)
4)some movie cds\dvd (animation would be best.=ICE AGE 2 : THE MELTDOWN)
5)lots of good ebooks,wallpapers,trailers of some upcoming marvellous movies.
6)some flashes,puzzles.
7)some marvellous posters in digits magazine for nonsubscribers also.(games=blood)
i can just suggest but all remains in ur hand.


----------



## se7anone (May 6, 2006)

hai, give some use full things for students like me.

1.Britannica encyclopedia
2.linux full os
3.Lot of E-books
4.some gk tools


----------



## alekh_khanna (May 6, 2006)

Also plz ** nice ** and ** good ** babes on the cover ( & inside too if possible )...


----------



## Techinator (May 6, 2006)

no oppositions to alekh....

and pls include a big poster depicting the schema of the ASP.Net or .Net architecture... i am learning it and will be really helpful for both experts and novices. i saw one in my college computer lab. you can make it a monthly feature. preferably on paper and if not possible that way give its image on the cd/dvd.


----------



## moshel (May 6, 2006)

U cud give th Project Gutenberg DVD as an addition........its free anyway.

BTW i wanted to suggest that in the mobile software sections, pls provide the details abt the software viz. for which mobile it can be used. and pls provide some softwares for Sony Ericsson phone

PS. why does the pool show that i have already voted???? i havent voted in this poll???


----------



## MysticHalo (May 7, 2006)

moshel said:
			
		

> PS. why does the pool show that i have already voted???? i havent voted in this poll???


Same problem here 
aNYWAYS, COUNT MY VOTE FOR lINUX (dvd) ISO (FC 5  )


----------



## ECE0105 (May 7, 2006)

More tutorials....
More Games.......
More of Everything that Digit has been giving us..................


----------



## drskgupta (May 7, 2006)

please give MS Office 2000 SPL-1


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 7, 2006)

Suse 10.1 please, as its stable release will be out on 11 th may.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 7, 2006)

drskgupta said:
			
		

> please give MS Office 2000 SPL-1


Heard of SP1 but what the heck is SPL-1 ????


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 7, 2006)

I think u should give the magazine in Seal King polythene packs.
The current plastic package is sensitive to tear & is un-reusable once it's torn open to get the magazine contents.
The Seal King packets will enable readers to keep the magazine safe from dust & other harmful substances/conditions.
Also, it is reusable & not too expensive. U get them in the market on basis of weight but some sellers also provide them on per piece basis.


----------



## shaunak (May 7, 2006)

Tons of windows and linix freeware plz!
eg.
>free c++ ide 's
>free 3d tools like k3d[for windows]
>free small games


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 7, 2006)

JCreator 2006 Enterprise Edition


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 7, 2006)

WinRunner
LoadRunner
JCreator 2006
Technical Ebooks
Photoshop Plugins
Mobile Games, Wallpapers and Ringtones


----------



## solomon_paulraj (May 8, 2006)

ALL WINDOWS OS'es INCLUDING VISTA...

But to mention not the pirated versions...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Oops! I forgot>>>>>>>>>*



			
				solomon_paulraj said:
			
		

> But to mention not the pirated versions...



do you think mags of such reputation will give out pirated ones, more M$ products other than beta release are not for free distribution if I am not wrong.


----------



## damnthenet (May 8, 2006)

*Re: VISTA..VISTA..VISTA..beta no probs!*



			
				solomon_paulraj said:
			
		

> ALL WINDOWS OS'es INCLUDING VISTA...


This is more than a mere impossibility.
The costs for all that would go to several tens of thousands per user.
*Please be aware of what you are demanding!*


----------



## ronweasley (May 8, 2006)

excuse me. but i believe that in the dec05 issue, in the cd content section, they said all prev. issues in pdf were on the cd/dvd. but THERE'S NOTHING CALLED "DIGIT IN PDF" ON THE DISCS.  i bought that issue SPECIFICALLY for the "DIGIT IN PDF" section. 

can someone tell where it is on the dec05 issue??????

thnx


----------



## blackpearl (May 8, 2006)

Is Maya allowed to be distributed? If yes, then please give it.

There is a rendering software called *Mental Ray* used for providing special effect. Whats so special about it is, it was used to make the movie The Matrix (wow!!!). Read here:

*www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2003/05/12/BU263514.DTL&type=business

I searched on google but could not find any downloadable versions. The only thing I could make out is that it is available both as a standalone s/w as well as a plugin for Maya, 3dMax etc. Please do a bit of research on this and try to provide it in the DVD if possible. A response will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## FatBeing (May 8, 2006)

Mental Ray is a renderer - it calculates things like lighting, textures, etc. rather than actually _creating_ graphics and is completely useless without 3D scenes. I've used it, and unless you're a physics professor, it's a nightmare to figure out.

And no, since Maya belongs to Autodesk now, we aren't allowed to distribute it.


----------



## hemantrulz (May 8, 2006)

hI aLL

M A NU MEMEBER  .. posting has not been allowed for me yet ...

but I wish to say for a neat software pacjage called QUICKBOOKS .... its the coolest software for managing the business operation .... wherer as we are still stuck on to the likes of Tally .. i just want to know have anyone heard of it .. .... and does anyone know if it can be siccessfully used by the Indian businesses .. ...


----------



## anshul (May 8, 2006)

It is the aniversary issue. Happy birthday Digit and I am sure that you won't dissapoint us all!!!!!!!!!!!!
So best of luck.


----------



## mediator (May 8, 2006)

Yea definitely Suse 10.1 for my safe keeping! + all the windows additional stuff like windows media plus,one note,student,games in which key can be entered!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 9, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Is Maya allowed to be distributed? If yes, then please give it.
> 
> There is a rendering software called *Mental Ray* used for providing special effect. Whats so special about it is, it was used to make the movie The Matrix (wow!!!). Read here:
> 
> ...




you can always download personal learning edition, as for now its version 7 and its given on this month pcquest.


----------



## jay4u (May 9, 2006)

I would love to see a movie like Saving Private Ryan, lots of developer's stuff, all Adobe demos, some hot models wallpaper (natiuonal and international) and some cool WB5 themes.....


----------



## FatBeing (May 10, 2006)

Well, the public has spoken...

Watch out for the wild anniversary DVD!


----------

